# EMT Skills Exam Refresher in LA Co?



## Mex Luthor (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can take my EMT-B Skills Exam for Re-Certification?  I need to do it this month, in Los Angeles County.  

The guy at my company who used to hook it up for us no longer does it.

Yes, I'm doing this last minute.

I NEED TO TAKE MY SKILLS EXAM BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH: DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GO ON SUCH LATE NOTICE???


----------



## EMT007 (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.cpc.mednet.ucla.edu

These guys have one at the very end of the month. The skills test itself would be on the 31st. Not sure if that is too late for you. Usually, though, you can go directly to the EMS agency office and they'll give you your card right there.


----------

